# Tesla Model 3 Wins On Innovative Simplicity



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Seeking Alpha generally appears to be full of TSLA shorts, but this article is actually very interesting. It takes a closer look at the car in an attempt to infer the design decisions made in the interest of manufacturability. I finally created an account there just so I could read the complete article.

Tesla Model 3 Wins On Innovative Simplicity


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

After reading this article, I've decided that there's a very good chance that Tesla really is going to start a massive shift in this industry.

I've decided to buy some TSLA stock for the first time.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> After reading this article, I've decided that there's a very good chance that Tesla really is going to start a massive shift in this industry.
> 
> I've decided to buy some TSLA stock for the first time.


@garsh,

Incredibly interesting and engaging article. I agree that this is a 'Sea Change' in the automotive EV industry and finally getting it to "the Masses". Still sorting through all the comments!

Ski


----------

